# 135 Gallon Betta Habitat?



## MrWynO14 (Jun 6, 2009)

I just spent a lotta money on this 135 gallon, and am thinkin about a betta habitat because bettas are pretty inexpensive. Would it be possible? I'm talking about having males and females and no separation from each other except maybe places to hide. I know they are terrirorial but they can survive together in the wild somehow someway right? So how bout it, and how would I go about it?


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm just guessing, but wouldn't this lead to both breeding _and_ territorial issues? Assuming you tanked male and females together.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Hmmm you MAY be able to get away with one male and females. You could add A LOT of females.lol In a big tank like that, chances are there wouldn't be a fight, but again I stress only ONE male. You could try two, but I think that would end up in disaster. Also, having so many more females to one male, the females could easily gang up on the male and tear him to shreds which has happened before to a couple people on here. Females can be even more aggressive than males. IMO I would make it a female sorority and add a couple more fresh water fish that are compatible with them. Also, if you add a male make sure to HEAVILY plant the tank. Good luck!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I strongly advise against doing this. Only really experienced breeders should keep male/female and male/male/female tanks... the fish all have to be raised together and even then you can still have problems.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I too, advice against the male/female thing!! 

You could have up to 67 females in there. LOL  GAH! I'm jeeeealous!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

I have to agree. Multiple males is asking for it, a huge sorority may work though. And then on the bottom you could have cories. In fact you could have a LOT of different fish in with the female bettas.


Also have you considered wild breeds of bettas? Those would be cool.


But also don't forget that while bettas are cheap it would still be just as expensive to fill the tank with 100 bettas as it would be to put a few oscars in there.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

ALSO.... try googling paludarium and see if its something you're interested in.... I think a 135g would make an AWESOME SE asian blackwater stream.


----------



## herbwin (Dec 28, 2009)

You could keep multiple males in a tank that size, some may be killed but eventally they would work it out for themselves. If one gets too chewed up, pull him out for "rehabilitaion". A lot of it will depend on the individual personalities of the fish.

Myself, I would consider it waste use a 130 on just bettas, plus they wouldn't appreciate the depth of the tank anyway. 

If expense is a big factor, there are plenty of fish cheaper than bettas. A bunch of danios or livebearers would look lively, and their breeding would help populate the tank. Also, if you plan to grow some larger fish, ones like tinfoil barbs, bala sharks or silver dollars are pretty cheap when you can find them very small. JMO
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Umm I'm not even going to say anything about what you said herbwin.lol It's not worth fighting over.

If you love bettas (females), than get them. If you're just getting them because they're "cheap", than you should just get other fish. IMO betta fish are amazing and I personally wouldn't want any other fish. 

Bettas are called "fighting fish" for a reason. In the wild they won't kill each other; one will bully the other until the loser backs off. But when they're in a tank where they can't swim away, they will eventually kill each other. You can also get some females that bully the other females and other fish. It depends on their temperment.


----------



## herbwin (Dec 28, 2009)

LOL! I didn't mean to sound like I was knocking bettas, the're great. There are just so many other great options for a tank than size 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

No, I know you weren't knocking them. I just don't want him/her to end up with dead fish. Males are very territorial and sometimes females can be worse.


----------



## WuGolfer07 (Mar 23, 2010)

has anyone on here actually TRIED a 135gal setup for bettas? I mean, that is A LOT of room for bettas. Does anyone actually know 100% what would actually happen ( and can back that up with solid and credible facts)? Just curious...


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

You never know what'll happen for sure unless you try it. But, some of us have had experiences with fish jumping over dividers and attacking each other or trying to breed and one attacks the other. Some bettas are more aggressive than others though.


----------



## WuGolfer07 (Mar 23, 2010)

easy way to solve fish from jumping over the divider... have a cover on the tank lol problem solved =]


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I had a cover on my tank when one of my females jumped onto the other females side. I've also heard of other instances that the tank had a hood and their males still jumped. They can be sneaky buggers.lol


----------



## WuGolfer07 (Mar 23, 2010)

how is the possible? if the cover is flat and flush with the top ( like mine is and yes their are breathing gaps, but not big enough for the fish to jump though) how in the world can they jump in the other side if the divider is the same height as the tank lol with a flat cover? seems impossible to me haha


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Idk, I'll ask my females.hahaha  Their tank hood isn't completely flat, it curves up a little.


----------



## WuGolfer07 (Mar 23, 2010)

very sneaky haha i personally have never seen a betta jump, sounds like i dont want to either haha


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah, I haven't either. I woke up one morning and both females were on the same side all torn up. Silly fish...lol


----------



## herbwin (Dec 28, 2009)

I have actually kept multiple male bettas in larger tanks. They squabble, but if they have enough room to spread out they just stake their territories. But, like was mentioned, sometimes you just get a mean one
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WuGolfer07 (Mar 23, 2010)

that is how it works... i have done a few things with my bettas that MOST on here would totally disagree with and might have not kind words about haha, buuuttt, it works for me and my fish are healthy and happy =]


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Most of my females will jump like little Mexican jumping beans when I feed them. Gloria, in particular, was a bird in her past life I think. That girl practically flies when she wants to, lol.


----------



## WuGolfer07 (Mar 23, 2010)

the only flying my girls do and through the water haha


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Kilo can jump 3 inches straight up (at my HAND). It's kinda terrifying.


----------



## WuGolfer07 (Mar 23, 2010)

now i wanna see this... NEVER seen this before haha what makes a betta want to jump out of the water? almost sounds like suicide


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Shoot all four of my bettas can jump all the way out of the water if they want too! Especially Fishy, he's a pterodactyl of death! But they all jump like crazy at feeding time.


----------



## WuGolfer07 (Mar 23, 2010)

seems like i am the only one who has not seen this =[ booo my kids get excited, but never jump haha


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Food. For Kilo it's food. He scares the daylights out of me. He hit the hand that was propping the lid up and that was pretty darn far out of the water.

Pteradactyl of death! LOL!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

My girls jump when I'm feeding them too. I guess they figure if the can catch the food before it hits the water, Gloria won't steal it from them. LOL. But Gloria just jumps whenever I go near-it's her way of begging for food, I think.


----------

